# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Small flight path exploit

## culino2

Discovered this after I was using the character stuck site because my hs was on cd, dunno if this has been posted before.

- Start a flight to somewhere while not being on eastern kingdoms if you're alliance or kalimdor if you're horde
- Logout
- Open the stuck site: Battle.net Login (google us)
- Select your character, unstuck and log back in
- You should now fly through hills etc. at the end you should fly to the same XYZ coords of the original flight path, so you could calculate your new destination somehow. As alliance I landed in silverpine forest while my original destination was shattrath. Not sure about that, only used it once

Good for exploration but overall pretty useless.

----------


## asdfx123

good find, i remember this exploit from 3.2.2 11 years ago

at that time it was a bit different but the mechanics are pretty much the same
this would be sick if you posted this tbc prepatch because i am very sure you could fly from silvermoon to netherstorm using these mechanics  :Wink:

----------


## Strath2121

You can get a similar result by IPBlocking zones while on a flight path. It totally bugs out and noclips, but it doesn't bring you to your original destination it tries to fly you to the center of the world.

----------


## themaster

In classic I've done this twice from Eastern Kingdom as a horde. You would spawn in durotar upon login and then fly all south of silithus to the border of the sea and be stuck in the sky. Another time I would just fly around all kalimdor and respawn on the graveyard outside orgrimmar.

----------

